# First few bites of the "Green Apple"



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> I have to put out a few words regarding my first couple of days as a Hoyt owner.
> 
> That will do for now! :becky:


It's no Dominator :wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Well what do you think of it?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

RchurE said:


> It's no Dominator :wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


CORRECT (but neither am I) :becky:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> Well what do you think of it?


well after figuring out how to change the draw length to 29", I discovered the hole I need for the screw to go in on the bottom cam wasn't threaded .(I thought) So I went ahead and set it at 28-1/2" and lengthened the loop a tad thinking I could work with it. To much scrunching on the 53 year old frame to be steady. So I thought about re-threading the hole that I needed for my monkey arm draw length. In the process, I removed that screw and realized the reason it wouldn't work is because it wasn't the same screw as the top two cams. I tried that different screw in one of the upper hole cams and it was long enough to work, so the correct screw allowed me to be at my comfortable 29" DL. 
The feel of the draw is quite different than the single cams I've been shooting. I think I'll have to back the lbs down below 55 for it to feel comfortable. 
Today I hope to do some shooting at my draw length, then I will know more. 
The condition of the bow was very good, Strings and cables look fairly new. (so I won't be bothering you about replacing these) 

However, those "New" winners Choice strings that are on the MM only have about a million shots on them, so I probably should replace them soon. 

Now that was wordy enough for any Baptist! :mg: :wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Green apples are notoriously sour........ Good Luck!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Green apples are notoriously sour........ Good Luck!


they're actually pretty good "fried"


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Apples are good everyday...and every way you prepare them. Usually it's the shooter that has jacked up taste buds or that has the worm. :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Apples are good everyday...and every way you prepare them. Usually it's the shooter that has jacked up taste buds or that has the worm. :wink:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This bow shoots just fine. I have the draw length maxed out and I could use another 1/4", and I am already shooting a loop longer than I like. I still am not sure about the feel of the draw cycle. Not like what I'm use to. When I make the shot , I know where the arrow is going, I just need to get myself in shooting shape now. I have no idea how to read this cam and a half. Learning in progress!


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> This bow shoots just fine. I have the draw length maxed out and I could use another 1/4", and I am already shooting a loop longer than I like. I still am not sure about the feel of the draw cycle. Not like what I'm use to. When I make the shot , I know where the arrow is going, I just need to get myself in shooting shape now. I have no idea how to read this cam and a half. Learning in progress!


With a little tweaking you can get that extra1/4" when you drop the pounds on it the d/l will change a little bit also . If you need any help with it let me know I don't know much about Hoyt's but I will try


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> With a little tweaking you can get that extra1/4" when you drop the pounds on it the d/l will change a little bit also . If you need any help with it let me know I don't know much about Hoyt's but I will try


I'm thinking about trying a half at BOR Friday if it's not raining, want to meet me there? (I got my key)


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Making the loop longer changes your anchor not your dl.... Put the bow in the press and twist the buss cable up some. Then add a couple twist to the control to fix the timing. You will have NO PROBLEM getting more dl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> I'm thinking about trying a half at BOR Friday if it's not raining, want to meet me there? (I got my key)


I would but I have nothing to shoot the one I've been shooting is a lil slower than I like for field so I'm just gonna wait on the new one


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> This bow shoots just fine. I have the draw length maxed out and I could use another 1/4", and I am already shooting a loop longer than I like. I still am not sure about the feel of the draw cycle. Not like what I'm use to. When I make the shot , I know where the arrow is going, I just need to get myself in shooting shape now. I have no idea how to read this cam and a half. Learning in progress!


That pretty much sums up exactly why I ultimately moved back away from the Hoyts. I could make a very long list of all the things I love about those bows, but the one thing that just simply does not match my shooting style is their cam systems. I shot some good scores with the ones I had but dang if I didn't have to work for it. I'm not a real aggressive shooter and I feel like that's the type of shooter the Hoyts need in order to shine.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Making the loop longer changes your anchor not your dl.... Put the bow in the press and twist the buss cable up some. Then add a couple twist to the control to fix the timing. You will have NO PROBLEM getting more dl.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You are correct, It is my settling/anchor point that isn't to my liking. :wink: The 1/4" more DL will do that without having to lengthen the loop. I will try what you've suggested. (on those cables)


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bopo2 said:


> I would but I have nothing to shoot the one I've been shooting is a lil slower than I like for field so I'm just gonna wait on the new one


 One occurrence that is pretty cool; the 5 pin sight setting including the length of extension that I took off my Dominator works exactly the same. I shot at 40 yards until I had the gang adjusted for center X. all the other pins were spot on.(at least as best I could tell on my well executed shots) The bunnies were only a slightly different hold. The vertical line I fabricated for my Axcel sight is pretty cool. The odd distances are so much easier when you can put that line on the dot. 
I haven't shot for any scores, just trying to get the strength back. the four times shooting the 80y WU, I haven't missed the 80 yet & the 70 I only missed once. Twice I shot a 19 on the 80, missed the 50 both times. :mg:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I shot a little bit when I got home, but not much. I don't like shooting tired so I shot 20 arrows finishing with a 10 arrow walk up, 1 arrow each at 80,70,65,60,55,50,45,40,35,30 
70 and 50 were pro 4 misses, that jarlicker at 3clock was 60y but in the 5 good.









That Hoyt seams to find the dot if I'm even close to it when the release breaks, but a herky shot is always a miss. I have never shot a bow that wears me out as fast as this one. My six grandkids are less taxing on me. hwell: I'm hoping I just needing more string time to build the strength.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks like your backstop needs restuffed??


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> I have never shot a bow that wears me out as fast as this one. My six grandkids are less taxing on me. hwell: I'm hoping I just needing more string time to build the strength.


I'm telling ya, walk away and go get that Dominator. Don't pass Go, don't collect $200... :teeth::teeth:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> Looks like your backstop needs restuffed??


Those Butts are 4 years old now. 2 - 42x30x24 Big shot targets from Bowhunters Superstore in PA. I just re-wrapped them with 2 layers of black 6mil poly. Over the coarse of a season as the bulls get shot through, I simply stuff plastic grocery bags in the shot spot until they can take no more. 
They are just fine.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

RchurE said:


> I'm telling ya, walk away and go get that Dominator. Don't pass Go, don't collect $200... :teeth::teeth:


I hear ya, but I got a terminal case of hard head, so I'll be shooting the Vantage X7 this season. If nothing else, my upper body should be ripped by September.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

I like my green apple. The spirals have taken some getting used to, but now I wouldn't trade it for any other bow.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Send me a PM when your ready to make it feel the way it should :zip: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I will finally get to a Bow press today so I can adjust on the X7

Last year I shot the heaviest bow I ever owned The Dominator Pro weighing in at 6.16 lbs, The Hoyt I'm shooting now is a whopping 6.56 lbs. I needs to eats me spinichek I guess. :weightlifter:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You don't want to pick up my bow if you think that 6.5 is heavy :chortle:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> You don't want to pick up my bow if you think that 6.5 is heavy :chortle:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6.56 is heavy :rant:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Add almost 2 lbs to that my friend :faint: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Add almost 2 lbs to that my friend :faint:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would rather not, You shorter armed archers have a leverage advantage that's for sure. My arm is like a fly rod, yours is like a boat-rod.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Draw length is correct now, creep tuning seems good.(I'll know better once I'm a stronger beasty man), cause that's what it takes to shoot this green anchor. (yes hornet, that means you're a strong beasty-man) :wink:
There was a break-through today in the shooting (probably due to the comfortable DL) I was able to make some good shots, and even the bad ones weren't horrible. I am at the point where I know where the arrow is going to be at the break of the release. Probably am in good enough shooting shape to be an good SpongeBob killer, but not a happy Field Archer. :wink:
I am getting there. Up to about 45 shots now, before bad technique rears it's ugly head. 
I appreciate the tuning tips my friends! They were spot on.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> I would rather not, You shorter armed archers have a leverage advantage that's for sure. My arm is like a fly rod, yours is like a boat-rod.


:chortle: now that is funny...but I have long arms for my size...so it's more like a flipping stick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> Draw length is correct now, creep tuning seems good.(I'll know better once I'm a stronger beasty man), cause that's what it takes to shoot this green anchor. (yes hornet, that means you're a strong beasty-man) :wink:
> There was a break-through today in the shooting (probably due to the comfortable DL) I was able to make some good shots, and even the bad ones weren't horrible. I am at the point where I know where the arrow is going to be at the break of the release. Probably am in good enough shooting shape to be an good SpongeBob killer, but not a happy Field Archer. :wink:
> I am getting there. Up to about 45 shots now, before bad technique rears it's ugly head.
> I appreciate the tuning tips my friends! They were spot on.


Glad that I could help :cheers: 

I know what you mean about shooting shape for field. I took a short break after getting bored with indoors. I was shooting every day or at least every other day for awhile even if it was just short yardage work...then I got bored and didn't touch the bow. When I started shooting a couple weeks ago the VE felt like I was holding up a small car. 

Shot a half last week and things felt heavy and off... After a few tweaks today was much better. :wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

